# Buderus Logana indoor wood boiler



## Leonard (Dec 7, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Buderus-Logana-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca7feda52

I spotted this wood boiler on ebay.  I have read good things about Buderus and was wondering if these boilers are up to snuff?  I know they are not gasification boilers which doesn't bother me as I have no intentions of heating 24/7 year round with wood. I will use it to heat my 80 gallon dual coil water tank and tie into my heating system.  It states 125k BTU wood not sure that is enough for my 2600 sq ft home I need to find calc for BTU's somewhere because I forget what my boiler is rated for.


----------



## pybyr (Dec 7, 2009)

Buderus's stuff is superbly designed and made.

This item (looked at your link) looks _extremely_ similar to the Biasi non-gasification wood boiler.  The one instance I know of where someone put in the Biasi, he (last I knew) was finding it hard to run for modest heat output during mild winter weather (it wanted to produce a ton of heat even with only a light load of wood) and he was getting a huge amount of creosote build up.  

Those characteristics sort of "go with the territory" of non-gasification wood boilers, though.  

And you can still, now or later, put in heat storage with a non-gasification boiler, which'd make it easier to regulate heat delivery, and allow hotter fires (less creosote).

I'd say it looks like a pretty high quality boiler at an unusually modest price, as long as you accept the inherent limitations and verify that it's in good shape.


----------



## Leonard (Dec 7, 2009)

Any idea on where to find calc's formula's to figure BTU?


----------



## Hydronics (Dec 8, 2009)

I can tell you firsthand that these are high quality boilers because I have one, though it's sitting idle right now because I replaced it with an EKO 60. In my opinion they're the Cadillac of non-gassers. Unless you have very poor insulation, it'll do 2600 sf no problem. They work excellent if you want to burn coal, that's why I'm not sure I will sell mine. FYI: New Horizon is importing them again, he's getting $3800 for them. Being cast iron, they should outlast any steel boiler -which includes all gasifiers.....


----------



## Jaswinger (Dec 11, 2009)

You can go to Slantfin.com and download their free load calc software.  It works great and has helped me narrow down the size for an indoor wood boiler I am looking for.  I have it narrowed down to 2 different models:  The Buderus Logana at 140K btu and the Royall 6150 150K btu.  I have a line on good used units for both and feel very comfortable with either one based on all that I have read and researched.


----------



## webbie (Dec 11, 2009)

I would not buy or suggest a Buderus of this model for wood burning.
It is a great coal burner, but as far as wood there are a couple problems - although some of this may have changed.

First, having a wood fire surrounded by vast amounts of cool water is a recipe for incomplete combustion, smoke and creosote.
Secondly, the firebox is not very big and restricted by heat exchangers which hang down from the firebox top.

See this thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/9531/

Also, note that this refers to the Laguna model. Buderus appears to have some newer wood models which may not have the heat exchangers...etc, but still seem to have small fireboxes for central heaters.


----------



## Leonard (Dec 11, 2009)

It's good to hear the other side of the story thanks webmaster


----------



## Outlaw (Dec 11, 2009)

That is what I had prior to buying my Atmos.  There is NO COMPARISON between an old Buderus and a new style gasifier.  I wouldn't waste my money.  Granted my house is rather small, but the buderus (for me) was nothing but a creosote making headache.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 11, 2009)

If your short on funds like I was, put the money into an Atmos. Even my Energy Mate that had extremly high flue gas temps creosoted the chimney on idle, Randy


----------

